# the wall behind me



## LV4-26

Bonjour,

Ma question est beaucoup plus générale que ne le laisse supposer l'exemple ci-dessus.

Voilà. J'en ai marre de devoir toujours rajouter des relatives ou des participes à chaque fois que je tombe sur ce genre de construction anglaise.

..._and then I turned to look at *the wall behind me*_.

je me suis retourné pour regarder le mur *qui se trouvait* derrière moi.

Les textes anglais sont pleins de ce type d'énoncé. Au moins dans le cadre d'une écriture relâchée, que pensez-vous d'un calque direct de l'anglais du genre,

_Je me suis retourné pour regarder le mur derrière moi._ 

(NB, je n'aime pas non plus la solution de la virgule : _le mur, derrière moi_ - je sais, je suis embêtant  )

Pourriez-vous m'aider en jouant le rôle "d'oreille extérieure" ? C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps et que je n'ai jamais vraiment su trancher. J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs fois la "version courte". Elle ne me va pas trop mal, en fait. Mais j'hésite.
Peut-on éviter tous les _qui se trouvait_, les _qui était_ ou les _situé_ or whatever qui encombrent inutilement (?) nos (mes?) phrases françaises, surtout quand il y en a une dizaine par page ?

Merci d'avance.
Jean-Michel

English speakers who learn French might be interested by this matter. 
My question is about the English construction
_Noun Phrase + Prepositional Phrase_
which is often translated in French by adding a relative clause or a participle.
_Noun phrase *+ Rel. + être/se trouver* + Prepositional phrase_
I was just wondering whether it was really necessary to add the bolded items in French.


----------



## Gil

Je me suis retourné pour regarder le mur.
Faut-il vraiment indiquer où se trouve le mur?  Si oui, pourquoi ne pas indiquer la distance?
S'agit-il d'un emploi au sens figuré (Une personne acculée au pied du mur...)?


----------



## sophievm

Je ne me risquerais surtout pas à me pronocer sur la généralité d'une règle mais dans le cas précis "Je me suis retourné pour regarder le mur derrière moi." me paraît très bien !
Quant à l'omission proposée par Gil, je ne suis pas d'accord parce qu'on peut aussi se retourner pour regarder le mur de gauche (ou de droite).


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à tous les deux,

C'est vrai que dans le contexte, la solution de Gil n'est pas mal.
Contexte :
Le personnage vient d'entrer dans une salle de projection (dans un poste de police). Il entre dans la pièce côté écran, est aveuglé par le projecteur et se dirige difficilement vers une chaise. Finalement, il se retourne pour regarder le mur où les diapositives sont projetées.

La seule chose qui m'ennuie, c'est que le mur en question n'a pas été mentionné jusqu'ici. Autrement, j'adopterais sans problème la solution proposée par Gil.

Evidemment, ça ne répond pas à la question générale de savoir s'il est possible, licite, élégant, usuel d'opérer la même transformation (au sens de la grammaire de Chomsky) en français qu'en anglais. Mon problème étant la répétition de tous ces bouts de phrases comme des "pièces" toutes identiques (ou presque) sur un tissu troué.
Pour l'instant, vos réponses m'incitent à penser le contraire.

PS : j'imagine, Gil, que tu trouves une solution différente à chaque fois ?


----------



## gliamo

sophievm said:
			
		

> Je ne me risquerais surtout pas à me pronocer sur la généralité d'une règle mais dans le cas précis "Je me suis retourné pour regarder le mur derrière moi." me paraît très bien !
> Quant à l'omission proposée par Gil, je ne suis pas d'accord parce qu'on peut aussi se retourner pour regarder le mur de gauche (ou de droite).



"je me suis *tourné* pour regarder le mur de gauche (ou de droite)"
"je me suis *retourné* pour regarder le mur [derrière moi]."

L'omission est moins gênante si le mur a été évoqué juste avant.

G.

Edit: bon, ben c'est un peu tard alors...


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis parfaitement d'accord quant à la différence entre se tourner et se retourner.
Il est évident, lorsque l'on se retourne, que l'on fait alors face à ce qui était précédemment derrière soi...
On peut alors se tourner vers la gauche ou vers la droite (précédemment droite ou gauche ) selon son inclination...


----------



## LV4-26

Tout à fait d'accord. Et comme dirait Pierre Dac "ce garçon a son avenir devant lui. Il l'aura dans le dos chaque fois qu'il fera demi-tour".


----------



## Gil

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Je suis parfaitement d'accord quant à la différence entre se tourner et se retourner.
> Il est évident, lorsque l'on se retourne, que l'on fait alors face à ce qui était précédemment derrière soi...
> On peut alors se tourner vers la gauche ou vers la droite (précédemment droite ou gauche ) selon son inclination...



Wow! ce que vous en savez des choses... et Émile Zola est d'accord avec vous:

2. Tourner la tête ou le haut du corps vers l'arrière. Les hommes qui l'avaient regardée de face se retournaient pour la voir par derrière (ZOLA, Th. Raquin, 1867, p. 218).


----------



## Agnès E.

N'est-ce pas !!


----------



## LV4-26

Tenez, dans le même genre, voici de quoi vous amuser : 

_And they both started all over again, slapping their thighs with their palms and dabbing at their eyes with paper tissues *from a box on a coffee table in front of his sofa*_*.*
(contexte : crise de fou rire)

Et pour montrer que j'ai quand même essayé :
_Et ils sont repartis pour un tour, se tapant sur les cuisses avec la paume de leurs mains, se tamponnant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papier sortis d'une boite posée sur une table à café devant le canapé_.​


----------



## timpeac

Salut JM, quand j'étudiais le français à la fac je trouvais le même problème quand je traduisais d'anglais en français, sauf que c'était pire puisque, n'ayant pas le français comme langue maternelle, nous ne savions pas à première vue s'il fallait rajouter quelque chose ou pas!

Nous appelions ça l'étoffement, quand il fallait "étoffer" le français pour traduire de l'anglais. Des exemples qui me restent -

A hole for a window - un trou qui serait un jour une fênetre ou un trou en guise de fênetre, selon contexte

The flight to New York - le vol à destination de New York

The ship off Beachy Head - le bateau (qui se trouve) au large de Beachy Head.

Je crois que les prépositions - les for to off dans mes exemples, derrière dans le tien - ont beaucoup plus de "force" en anglais qu'en français. Autant que je sache il n'y a aucune autre solution que d'étoffer le français dans ces cas-là.


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> PS : j'imagine, Gil, que tu trouves une solution différente à chaque fois ?



Non.  J'essaie de ne pas avoir à trouver de solution en évitant ou contournant le problème.  En pratique, j'essaie d'oublier les mots et d'écrire ce qu'un francophone comparable écrirait dans le contexte.


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> En pratique, j'essaie d'oublier les mots et d'écrire ce qu'un francophone comparable écrirait dans le contexte.


Ben, dame! C'est ce que j'essaie de faire aussi en général. Je lis la phrase anglaise, sans l'apprendre par coeur surtout, pour pouvoir en restituer l'essentiel. La plupart du temps, ça marche.
Dans ce cas précis, je dois avouer que cette phrase me tient en échec (pas la première, la deuxième, celle des mouchoirs en papier - post 10). 
Ici, toutes les informations sont insidpensables car on a encore jamais parlé d'aucun de ces objets (mouchoirs, boîte, table).
Il faut donc mentionner leur existence et les situer,sans toutefois leur donner plus d'importance qu'ils n'en ont dans le texte anglais où ils sont relégués en fin de phrase sous une forme très contractée (nom + Prép.).
Mais je trouverai...je trouverai!


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Mais je trouverai...je trouverai!



Bien sûr tu trouveras... dans le reste du texte qui te permettra de déterminer ce qui est important et ce qui n'est qu'ornement d'atmosphère...(si je puis m'exprimer ainsi, ce qui est loin d'être sûr..)  
Il arrive qu'il soit possible de mentionner l'existence de quelque chose (si c'est essentiel) dans une phrase voisine, si ça permet d'améliorer le rythme et la fluidité du texte.  Il arrive aussi qu'on soit coincé... pour un moment.

Si j'ai un éclair pour les papiers-mouchoirs, boîte, table, je l'affiche illico.


----------



## LV4-26

Atmosphère, atmosphère  

Cool. Merci, Gil. En effet, il arrive un moment où un regard extérieur est plus efficace. Quand on se relit, on s'aperçoit que c'est toujours les mêmes phrases qui posent problème, en général celles qu'on a déjà révisées une bonne dizaine de fois (vous pouvez, si vous le souhaitez, remplacer "on" par "je").

Tim, tu as parfaitement saisi le sujet de ce fil. Et comme je disais dans mon premier message, il arrive un moment où on se dit qu'après tout, ce n'est pas si mal quand on "étoffe" pas. Je dis cela avec d'immenses réserves, naturellement parce que, à l'évidence :
_des mouchoirs en papier d'une boîte sur une table à café devant le canapé_
aucun doute, rien à faire, y'a pas à tortiller, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Tenez, dans le même genre, voici de quoi vous amuser :
> 
> _And they both started all over again, slapping their thighs with their palms and dabbing at their eyes with paper tissues *from a box on a coffee table in front of his sofa*_*.*
> (contexte : crise de fou rire)
> 
> Et pour montrer que j'ai quand même essayé :
> 
> 
> _Et ils sont repartis pour un tour, se tapant sur les cuisses avec la paume de leurs mains, se tamponnant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papier sortis d'une boite posée sur une table à café devant le canapé_.​


 
Euh, moi, la "table à café", je l'appelle une _table basse_, mais passons; là n'est pas la question.
_Et ils repartirent de plus belle, se claquant les cuisses, s'essuyant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papiers qu'ils tiraient de la boîte disposée sur la table basse face à son canapé. (ou devant son canapé)._


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> _Et ils repartirent de plus belle, se claquant les cuisses, s'essuyant les yeux
> Jusque là ça va.  Mais là je dis coupez.  Je m'en fous avec quoi ils tamponnent leurs yeux.
> 
> Suggestion
> s'essuyant les yeux avec ce qui leur tombait sous la main.
> 
> avec des mouchoirs en papiers qu'ils tiraient de la boîte disposée sur la table basse face à son canapé. (ou devant son canapé)._



Au moins tu as essayé.  Mais à cause de l'étoffement requis, ça ressemble à la description d'une photo de design.  Si je pouvais faire mieux, j'aurais écrit quelque chose.  Peut-être demain...


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Euh, moi, la "table à café", je l'appelle une _table basse_, mais passons; là n'est pas la question.
> _Et ils repartirent de plus belle, se claquant les cuisses, s'essuyant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papiers qu'ils tiraient de la boîte disposée sur la table basse face à son canapé. (ou devant son canapé)._


Oui, chez moi aussi, cette table fut basse dans une version précédente. Je ne sais pas très bien pourquoi elle est redevenue à café entretemps. 
Merci egueule.
Tu as choisi la solution "développée", élégamment développée mais développée quand même. 45% de la phrase pour le "décor", c'est ce qui me gêne un peu, justement. 
Objectivement, la traduction que tu proposes semble satisfaisante. Le problème, c'est que je ne peux plus être objectif. Il faudrait que je ne connaisse pas la phrase originale donc que j'ignore que toute la deuxième moitié de ta phrase est constituée de "sparadraps" (aussi jolis et invisibles soient-ils). 
D'où l'intérêt de relire avec une distance de quelques semaines, voire plus, quand on a le temps. (de se transformer en pur lecteur). A ce moment-là,  je suis certain que ta solution ne me poserait pas le moindre probème.

Après, j'adapterais sans doute le style. Je ne me rends pas bien compte du niveau de langue de cette phrase précise. En tous cas, sur l'ensemble du bouquin, c'est très très relâché, voire franchement incorrect, selon les anglophones. A ce sujet, je lancerais bien un sujet sur le participe présent qui me semble toujours un peu apprêté en français alors que j'ai l'impression qu'en anglais il est beaucoup plus passe-partout. Mais c'est peut-être mon auteur qui s'amuse à mélanger les styles...


----------



## Agnès E.

Je m'immisce une fois de plus, que voulez-vous, je suis insupportable.

Je placerais le divan AVANT les mouchoirs pour ne plus avoir à le citer ensuite sans qu'il vienne tel le cil dans l'écuelle (beurk).




> _Et ils sont repartis pour un tour, se tapant sur les cuisses avec la paume de leurs mains, se tamponnant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papier sortis d'une boite posée sur une table à café devant le canapé_.



Et, sur ce canapé, ils sont repartis pour un tour, se tapant les cuisses _(à moins d'être maso on le fait avec la main)_, se tamponnant les yeux avec des mouchoirs tirés d'une boîte sur la table basse.


Ou quelque chose dans ce goût-là...


----------



## LV4-26

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Et, sur ce canapé, ils sont repartis pour un tour, se tapant les cuisses _(à moins d'être maso on le fait avec la main)_,


Immiscez-vous tant que vous voulez, nous ne demandons tous que ça. D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi il s'agirait d'une immixion. C'est bien pour ça que ce fil est sur le forum et que ce ne sont pas des messages privés.
Maintenant, il est vrai que nous ne sommes pas loin du point où, pour des raisons évidentes, ce sujet risque de ne plus intéresser les étudiants anglophones sauf si le thème "les angoisses métaphysiques de LV4-26" les passionne.

Evidemment, vous avez parfaitement raison, il est parfaitement inutile de mentionner avec quoi ils se tapent sur les cuisses. 
D'autre part, depuis un bon moment, je suis chatouillé par l'envie d'écrire "se tapant sur les cuisses (ou se claquant les cuisses - merci egueule) _à qui mieux m_i_eux_"


----------



## Agnès E.

> Maintenant, il est vrai que nous ne sommes pas loin du point où, pour des raisons évidentes, ce sujet risque de ne plus intéresser les étudiants anglophones sauf si le thème "les angoisses métaphysiques de LV4-26" les passionne.



<Non, modos, je ne resterai pas longtemps en mode chat>Je m'insurge, je m'insurge! C'est un excellent exercice pour nos étudiants non francophones et, de plus, cela constitue un magnifique exemple de ce que doit être le travail de traduction.<vous voyez, ça n'a pas duré !!>


----------



## Agnès E.

"à qui mieux mieux" contient (il me semble) une idée de surenchère qui n'est pas contenue ici.


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> "à qui mieux mieux" contient (il me semble) une idée de surenchère qui n'est pas contenue ici.


D'accord avec toi, Agnès la Poétesse  . Et ce que tu as dit précédemment ne relève pas du chat à mon avis.  
Donc l"à qui mieux mieux" rajoute un microgramme de sens. Mais peut-être la justification de ce rajout se trouve-t-elle dans le reste du texte, qui nous est caché mais dont Jean-Mi tient compte ?


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> . Mais peut-être la justification de ce rajout se trouve-t-elle dans le reste du texte, qui nous est caché mais dont Jean-Mi tient compte ?


Pas vraiment, simplement l'ambiance générale de la scène, la description des deux truands (l'un gros et baraqué et l'autre tout petit) qui rigolent à propos de n'importe quoi, genre petits coups de coude dans les côtes "attends, je vais t'en sortir une autre, tu vas te poiler". 
L'impression que quand on se tape sur les cuisses, dans ces conditions, ça ne peut être que "à qui mieux mieux". 
Je prends facilement ce genre de liberté quand je suis convaincu que l'anglais n'avait rien (ou rien de pratique ou de facile à caser) à sa disposition pour exprimer la même chose. (Bon, c'est vrai que là, je n'en suis pas certain).
Et puis je trouve que, sans ça, mon incise est un peu courte (rythme).


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Pas vraiment, simplement *l'ambiance générale de la scène*, la description des deux truands (l'un gros et baraqué et l'autre tout petit) qui rigolent à propos de n'importe quoi, genre petits coups de coude dans les côtes "attends, je vais t'en sortir une autre, tu vas te poiler".
> L'impression que quand on se tape sur les cuisses, dans ces conditions, ça ne peut être que "à qui mieux mieux".
> Je prends facilement ce genre de liberté quand je suis convaincu que l'anglais n'avait rien (ou rien de pratique ou de facile à caser) à sa disposition pour exprimer la même chose. (Bon, c'est vrai que là, je n'en suis pas certain).
> Et puis je trouve que, sans ça, mon incise est un peu courte (rythme).


Tu as raison. Justification ultime : moi aussi je fais ça tout le temps ! Bon sang, ce que je viens de dire est encore pire que citer Google, mais j'assume !


----------



## Agnès E.

Précisons toutefois, dans un but purement pédagogique à l'usage de nos étudiants, que ce qui vaut en traduction littéraire n'est pas DU TOUT indiqué en traduction technique... 




Oh ce que je m'épate parfois, hein Gil !!   ;-)


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Précisons toutefois, dans un but purement pédagogique à l'usage de nos étudiants, que ce qui vaut en traduction littéraire n'est pas DU TOUT indiqué en traduction technique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ce que je m'épate parfois, hein Gil !!


Il s'agit de deux exercices totalement différents. Le traducteur littéraire est relativement libre. Le traducteur technique, en revanche, doit coller à son texte à la virgule près parfois. Ce qui est à mon avis un bien triste, un bien triste sort.


----------



## Gil

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Précisons toutefois, dans un but purement pédagogique à l'usage de nos étudiants, que ce qui vaut en traduction littéraire n'est pas DU TOUT indiqué en traduction technique...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ce que je m'épate parfois, hein Gil !!   ;-)


Oh mais tu nous épatitou...


----------



## LV4-26

_Et ils sont repartis de plus belle, se claquant les cuisses [à qui mieux mieux - _en option _- ] et se tamponnant les yeux avec des mouchoirs en papier (il y avait une boîte de kleenex sur la petite table qui leur faisait face)._

Inconvénients :
utilisation d'un "branduit"
pas sûr que les parenthèses suffisent à atténuer l'importance donnée aux détails du décor.
refonte passablement sauvage de la construction d'origine.


----------



## Agnès E.

Franchement Jean-Michel, le fait de savoir qu'une boîte de mouchoirs en papier (pas de pub, pas de pub !!) soit à leur disposition sur la table basse du salon ajoute-t-il quoi que ce soit à la scène ? Hein, franchement ?
Je ne pense pas qu'un lecteur français s'attacherait à ce genre de détail. En revanche, insister sur les gestes (se claquer les cuisses, se tordre de rire à en pleurer), ça, ça lui parlera, au lecteur français !! 
Enfin, je crois.


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Franchement Jean-Michel, le fait de savoir qu'une boîte de mouchoirs en papier (pas de pub, pas de pub !!) soit à leur disposition sur la table basse du salon ajoute-t-il quoi que ce soit à la scène ? Hein, franchement ?
> Je ne pense pas qu'un lecteur français s'attacherait à ce genre de détail. En revanche, insister sur les gestes (se claquer les cuisses, se tordre de rire à en pleurer), ça, ça lui parlera, au lecteur français !!
> Enfin, je crois.


 
Je suis tout-à-fait d'accord avec Agnes.... le seul problème c'est que si ça n'ajoute rien en version française pour un lecteur francophone, ça n'ajoute rien non plus en version anglaise pour un lecteur anglophone.... et pourtant l'auteur l'a précisé.... S'il est vrai qu'en traduction il faut savoir adapter et jusqu'à un certain point interpréter la phraséologie pour qu'elle colle dans la langue cible, il ne faut tout de même pas pousser le bouchon trop loin et carrément laisser tomber des bouts de phrase entiers parce qu'on estime que ça n'intéressera pas le lecteur dans la langue cible.... Ce n'est pas au traducteur de déterminer si oui ou non le lecteur sera intéressé, c'était à l'auteur d'en décider dans la langue d'origine.... AMHA, même si l'endroit exact d'où proviennent les mouchoirs présente un intérêt plus que discutable, il faut malgré tout l'inclure dans la langue cible.... Comment le faire est une autre paire de manches, et c'est justement le travail du traducteur...

Alors ma contribution serait "s'essuyant (se tamponnant) les yeux avec les mouchoirs en papier qu'ils sortaient d'une boîte posée sur la table basse devant le canapé". Ça vaut ce que ça vaut, faites-en ce que vous voulez !

;o)))

Edit: On pourrait arguer aussi que l'image du fou-rire est renforcée par le fait que les gars tirent mouchoir après mouchoir pour s'essuyer les yeux. Alors en interprétant, on pourrait aussi traduire par "pillant/vidant, pour s'essuyer les yeux, la boîte de mouchoirs en papier posée sur la table basse devant le canapé"..


----------



## LV4-26

Je suis d'autant plus favorable à ta version, Jabote, qu'elle est pratiquement identique, mot pour mot, à l'une de celles que j'avais imaginées. 

Entretemps, c'est vrai, j'ai été pris d'un délire anti-"étoffage" (je sais que le mot n'existe pas, d'où les guillemets). Comme je l'ai dit, cette obligation de développer "comme on peut" la construction anglaise [nom + préposition + nom + préposition etc...] m'a soudain énervé, probablement parce qu'elle finissait par se présenter à moi comme une obligation répétée, justement. Ce pourquoi je parlais de "pièce" ou de "sparadrap".
Mais je suis prêt à admettre qu'il s'agit là d'un accès de dépression  .

Agnès, je pourrais tout contourner (même si, comme Jabote mais à un moindre degré, j'y suis plutôt opposé) sauf la table. Parce qu'on en reparle plus tard et que je ne me voie pas la sortir de mon chapeau comme si de rien n'était.

EDIT : en passant, je remarque que ni Jabote ni egueule (ni moi, d'ailleurs, dans la première traduction que j'ai affichée) n'ont cru bon "d'étoffer" _in front of his sofa._

A priori, je préfère qu'ils se _tamponnent_ les yeux parce que c'est plus proche de l'anglais (dans la définition, il est dit "without rubbing") mais aussi parce que cela rend l'attitude des deux personnages plus ridicules encore ce qui est clairement voulu par l'auteur.


----------



## Gil

le canapé estomaqué regardant les papiers-mouchoirs quitter, à la queue leu leu, leur boîte judicieusement posée sur la table Roche-Bobois et aller tamponner les globalités oculaires humides de nos deux patapoufs...

J'exagère, mais ça m'a permis de gaspiller des papiers-mouchoirs et de vérifier queue leu leu...


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> le canapé estomaqué regardant les papiers-mouchoirs quitter, à la queue leu leu, leur boîte judicieusement posée sur la table Roche-Bobois et aller tamponner les globalités oculaires humides de nos deux patapoufs...
> 
> J'exagère, mais ça m'a permis de gaspiller des papiers-mouchoirs et de vérifier queue leu leu...


Ah non, ça ne va pas du tout, Gil! On ne peut pas dire nos deux patapoufs : il y en a un qui est minuscule.


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ah non, ça ne va pas du tout, Gil! On ne peut pas dire nos deux patapoufs : il y en a un qui est minuscule.



C'est un détail:  Patapif et Patapouf


----------



## LV4-26

Super! Tu me fais une ristourne de 15%, tu me changes la Roche-Bobois en Ikea et j'achète!


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Super! Tu me fais une ristourne de 15%, tu me changes la Roche-Bobois en Ikea et j'achète!



"This could be the start of a beautiful...
negociation".


----------



## DDT

Gil said:
			
		

> "This could be the start of a beautiful...
> negociation".



ERM....

DDT (mechant et casse-pieds comme d'hab'  )


----------



## Jabote

DDT said:
			
		

> ERM....
> 
> DDT (mechant et casse-pieds comme d'hab'  )


 
.... et chatteux.... ;o)))


----------

